# Deadlift question



## severumkid (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi guys!

I am Dev, 37 years, 75 kg, married, guy. I like exercising. I do normal weight trainning. Basic stuff, like 70-80 kgs bench press, 70-80 kgs squats, About 70-80 kgs deadlift etc. I have been working out for the last year and half almost, and I am getting decent results.

I have not planned for a baby yet, as both me and my wife live in different cities and are busy with work. My gym trainer tells me not to deadlift for 4-5 sets. I love doing deadlifts and squats. He tells me that it can lead to impotence. I still do it as I have not seen any sign of impotence as of now, but I am worried at the back of my mind.

Please share the truth about this guys. Please help me. 

P.s - I tried to find the answer on the net, before asking but could not find any reasonable answer, so I am posting.


----------



## Bigjay73 (Dec 15, 2013)

Lol. Ive heard it all now.  Better stop benching, it can lead to breast cancer.


----------



## DaMaster (Dec 15, 2013)

Seriously? 

No, it cannot lead to impotence.


----------



## severumkid (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks guys . I am relieved quite a bit.


----------



## severumkid (Jan 6, 2014)

what shit is this?


----------



## DaMaster (Jan 8, 2014)

severumkid said:


> what shit is this?



It's an automated post made by a 'spam-bot.' Ignore it and maybe a mod will delete it, if they know about it. You can always report it by clicking the little triangle icon on the bottom left of the post.


----------



## Damar (May 16, 2014)

Well I know squatting can make your legs bigger. Who is this guy!!! Great excuse though


----------



## gds92115 (May 18, 2014)

nice post


----------



## MrMuscles777 (May 27, 2014)

Deadlifting..impotence...lol

2 kids 495 max 465 x 3....my advice get a new trainer!!


----------



## murf23 (May 27, 2014)

Fucking amazing that people pay for advice like this from anybody who is a "certified trainer "


----------



## JeanClaude (Jul 21, 2014)

ur gym trainer is an idiot


----------



## MikeMcKraut83 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hahahaha. Oh man. This sounds like one of those Yahoo questions. Hahaha


----------

